# updating insurance info



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

yesterday I switched my insurance to the Geico rideshare policy. as soon as I printed off the new card, I uploaded photos to the uber app. it still says pending approval. how long does it normally take for them to approve a change of insurance? it didn't take this long when i first submitted my old personal policy. I really wanted to go work tonight >_<


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

hopeblouin said:


> yesterday I switched my insurance to the Geico rideshare policy. as soon as I printed off the new card, I uploaded photos to the uber app. it still says pending approval. how long does it normally take for them to approve a change of insurance? it didn't take this long when i first submitted my old personal policy. I really wanted to go work tonight >_<


Geico ride Sharing is > $200 a month?


----------



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

no, i pay about 120 a month.


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

hopeblouin said:


> no, i pay about 120 a month.


I live in Maryland.

I have geico for years. the persanal auto insurance premium is about $100

but if I switch to Ride sharing insurance, it costs me >$200 a moth...

I


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

leosc said:


> Geico ride Sharing is > $200 a month?





hopeblouin said:


> no, i pay about 120 a month.


$200.00/mo or $120.00/mo, is a subjunctive figure. You made no mention of what you are driving. A 2008 Toyota Camry will me cheaper than a 2016 Lexus RX-350, with ANY insurance company. Also what are your deductibles, and what coverage do you have. And please don't tell me you have "FULL" coverage. As I'd bet $100.00, (previous to this post) that NO ONE here has "FULL" coverage that's offered from your insurance companies.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

hopeblouin said:


> no, i pay about 120 a month.


how much did you pay before?


----------



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

htboston said:


> how much did you pay before?


I drive a 2012 honda pilot. full coverage, 500 deductible. the personal policy i had before was about 75 a month for this vehicle and liability on a 2002 tacoma. the 120 through geico is for just the honda.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Try to go online, and if you can, start picking up passengers. Assuming your old insurance didn't expire before your changed it, Uber wouldn't have deactivated you. 

Changing my insurance policy paperwork with Uber took a couple of days.


----------

